# Root Beer, Floats & Coolers



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Guys (and gals), this may seem a bit a bit silly, but we_are_ a bit more than half way through summer. Anyhow, I saw this really cool piece in the New York Times several weeks ago (see? they _are_ good for something!), and I thought that I'd pass it along.

I always loved root beer as a kid (and still do), but haven't had a root beer float or a Boston cooler (Vernors & vanilla ice cream) in years. I'll to have to do something about that fairly soon. I hope you'll enjoy and appreciate the link :tu

http://topics.nytimes.com/top/reference/timestopics/subjects/r/root_beer/index.html


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Mmmmmmm  

You know what I like even better? Orange Floats! Use Orange Slice and some vanilla ice cream.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

My local Micro Brewery (Victory) makes it's own root beer. That with a scoop of good vanilla makes the best RB Float.

Stewarts Orange Soda with a scoop is pretty good too.:tu


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

elderboy02 said:


> Mmmmmmm
> 
> You know what I like even better? Orange Floats! Use Orange Slice and some vanilla ice cream.


Yeah, E... it's ALL good!!!


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

IBC is the only way to go for Root Beer.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Virgil's is the best root beer IMO.

http://www.popsoda.com/virrootbeer.html

Reed's is my favorite ginger ale.

http://www.popsoda.com/reedorginbre.html


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

We get fresh-made A&W here in the south and it is very good but Abita and Barq's fresh in New Orleans both make the best RB floats I have had.

I like Jones too because of the cane sugar and I love Sarsparilla floats as well.

scottie


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dog'nSuds, baby.... :tu


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

wut about that place we go to all the time..Steak and shake:tu..or take and shits..what ever


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> wut about that place we go to all the time..Steak and shake:tu..or take and shits..what ever


Not for the Root Beer, but definitely for some late night, half-in-the-bag grub! :tu

We need to go back to Dennys and visit the Weirdo! :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Boston cooler :dr:dr


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

vicvitola said:


> My local Micro Brewery (Victory) makes it's own root beer. That with a scoop of good vanilla makes the best RB Float.
> 
> Stewarts Orange Soda with a scoop is pretty good too.:tu


victory makes root beer? i had no idea, i'm definitely gonna need to find some of that.

if anyone ever has a craving for a root beer float while in the philly area, just head to 2nd & market and get one from the Franklin Fountain. homemade root beer, homemade ice cream, served in a tall frosted mug. mm mm mm


----------

